# 1994 UBC



## fatboy (Jul 8, 2020)

Glenn, or anyone else, some one with a copy of the 94 UBC, I am curious as to what the safety glazing requirements were relative to being adjacent to a bathtub/water.

I have one, but it is still packed away, and with my rotator cuff surgery, I probably shouldn't be moving boxes

Thanks


----------



## classicT (Jul 8, 2020)

Taken from the '94 UBC


----------



## Glenn (Jul 8, 2020)

If you are looking at this for a 2024 proposal, let me know.  This subject is on my to do list.  Too much confusion about "facing a tub" that seems to ignore the intent and purpose.  There is a lot of inconsistent interpretation of this hazardous area.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 8, 2020)

Glenn said:


> If you are looking at this for a 2024 proposal, let me know.  This subject is on my to do list.  Too much confusion about "facing a tub" that seems to ignore the intent and purpose.  There is a lot of inconsistent interpretation of this hazardous area.



Where do you see "facing" a tub? The intent and purpose appears clear, if adjacent to it must protect it.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 8, 2020)

Berkeley CA online  library
https://digitalassets.lib.berkeley.edu/ubc/UBC_1994_v1.pdf
https://digitalassets.lib.berkeley.edu/ubc/UBC_1994_v2.pdf


----------



## Glenn (Jul 8, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Where do you see "facing" a tub? The intent and purpose appears clear, if adjacent to it must protect it.


IRC R308.4.5 and IBC 2406.5:  "adjacent" is not in the sections at all.  "facing" is.  This is the problem.  The intent and purpose is clear, but I have heard many inspectors state that a window 90 degrees to the tub is not "facing" the tub, but rather facing the area just outside of the tub.  Ridiculous.  I do think there might have been a change to this for 2021 though.  Need to research.


----------



## classicT (Jul 8, 2020)

ADAguy, see red text below for what Glenn is referring to.

*2015 IRC - R308.4.5 Glazing and Wet Surfaces*
Glazing in walls, enclosures or fences containing or *facing *hot tubs, spas, whirlpools, saunas, steam rooms, bathtubs, showers and indoor or outdoor swimming pools where the bottom exposed edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524 mm) measured vertically above any standing or walking surface shall be considered to be a hazardous location. This shall apply to single glazing and each pane in multiple glazing.

*Exception:* Glazing that is more than 60 inches (1524 mm), measured horizontally and in a straight line, from the water's edge of a bathtub, hot tub, spa, whirlpool or swimming pool or from the edge of a shower, sauna or steam room.​
Glenn et al, I think that Fatboy's post has been derailed, as he was specifically looking for what the '94 UBC had in relation to safety glazing. I'd imagine he is working on a project permitted under the '94 code and doing research to back up something that was possible missed then or altered since.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks, the reason I ask, when I built my house in 97, under the 94 Code, I had just started inspecting. So, I caught the windows in the bay around the jetted tub, but now that I am looking a replacing my windows I realized that I did not catch the one adjacent to the bathtub in the basement bathroom. And, the County Inspector also missed it. It'll be right this time.

Thanks all.

Yes Glenn, I remember we talked about this last cycle in the Code change Committee. I'll testify!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 8, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Glenn et al, I think that Fatboy's post has been derailed, as he was specifically looking for what the '94 UBC had in relation to safety glazing. I'd imagine he is working on a project permitted under the '94 code and doing research to back up something that was possible missed then or altered since.



That's because his post was too boring and was answered in the first response.  We got to shake things up a little to get people talking! ha, ha!  Good stuff... just being cynical.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 8, 2020)

It's all good, like you said Ty J., I did get my answer, so I don't mind if the thread has a new life, thanks for providing the image BTW.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 8, 2020)

I have been over this before as well.  I recently looked it up again just to make sure.  I am sure there is an interpretation somewhere, I can't locate it just now, but it seems like they changed this code with intent. I'll look for it.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 8, 2020)

Found it.  ICC interp 18-14.  Attached it for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 8, 2020)

I absolutely, positively cannot open this link. Is it just me??


----------



## Glenn (Jul 8, 2020)

fatboy said:


> I absolutely, positively cannot open this link. Is it just me??


I opened it.  In my prideful opinion, it reads like an interpretation of the English language, not of the intent and purpose of a code provision.  There is no supporting commentary what-so-ever.  It's not worth your time, Fatboy, It basically says:  

"Well... I suppose this here sentence says the glazing has to face the shower, and I mean, it's not facing the shower, so yeah... whatever, I guess it's all good.  I mean, really... what else do you think these words say?"

When I stand outside the shower drying off, it's equal opportunity to the direction I may slip and fall.   This interpretation is exactly why this subject is on my 2024 to do list.  However, I do have a memory of this subject in recent conversation, so I've got to check what happened for 2021.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 9, 2020)

Don't shoot the messenger!  Do you happen to have the code change proposal used for the change? I think it was changed in the 09 IRC.  I will search for it but I am not sure I will be able to find it.  It seems like I read it many years ago but I am lucky to remember what I read yesterday.  It would be interesting to see what the motivation was.

I recently made some observations on a plan for another AHJ and made a notation on the plan observing that I don't think it is technically required to be tempered per the code section but that the AHJ may interpret it differently or want to visit the subject more closely.  Thats how uncomfortable it makes me.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 9, 2020)

Sifu said:


> Don't shoot the messenger!  Do you happen to have the code change proposal used for the change? I think it was changed in the 09 IRC.  I will search for it but I am not sure I will be able to find it.  It seems like I read it many years ago but I am lucky to remember what I read yesterday.  It would be interesting to see what the motivation was.
> 
> I recently made some observations on a plan for another AHJ and made a notation on the plan observing that I don't think it is technically required to be tempered per the code section but that the AHJ may interpret it differently or want to visit the subject more closely.  Thats how uncomfortable it makes me.


I was just being a smart ass.  I'll have some research to do as I get working on this.  For now, I've just been making a list.  While developing educational courses and articles (which I've been doing a lot of lately), you tend to flush out these kinds of issues.  Nothing quite like trying to explain code to reveal the code that is hard to explain or not able to be explained...


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 9, 2020)

Glenn said:


> I was just being a smart ass.  I'll have some research to do as I get working on this.  For now, I've just been making a list.  While developing educational courses and articles (which I've been doing a lot of lately), you tend to flush out these kinds of issues.  Nothing quite like trying to explain code to reveal the code that is hard to explain or not able to be explained...



Facing, adjacent or 90 degrees to it, the issue is still the same; if you slip and fall you won't always fall perpendicular to the shower/tub. You may reach to your right or left to break your fall (duh!)


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 9, 2020)

Ty J, Thanks for the updated reference.  I'm designing a house for myself and missed that one.  I just corrected the drawings.


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 9, 2020)

fatboy said:


> I absolutely, positively cannot open this link. Is it just me??



When I clicked on it, it down loaded then had to open. Don't know if that is any help.


----------



## classicT (Jul 9, 2020)

fatboy said:


> I absolutely, positively cannot open this link. Is it just me??





my250r11 said:


> When I clicked on it, it down loaded then had to open. Don't know if that is any help.


Check your pop-up blocker.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 9, 2020)

Sorry, maybe it was user error on my part.  But if you can't get it I can email it.  I think it may be available on the ICC website as well....if you can get to it.  I have had some trouble with that at times.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 9, 2020)

atkins said:


> Hi, According to R905.2.8.3:"Flashing against a vertical sidewall shall be by the step-flashing method.





Ty J. said:


> *2015 IRC - R308.4.5 Glazing and Wet Surfaces*
> Glazing in* walls, **enclosures* or fences containing or *facing *hot tubs, spas, whirlpools, saunas, steam rooms, bathtubs, showers and indoor or outdoor swimming pools where the bottom exposed edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524 mm) measured vertically above any standing or walking surface shall be considered to be a hazardous location. This shall apply to single glazing and each pane in multiple glazing.



So does this  include medicine cabinets built into the wall with mirrors facing a shower and within 60"? The shower only has a shower curtain. Is an medicine cabinet an enclosure, or in a wall or a door?  

Also I have an aquarium built in the wall against and facing the back of my my hot tub. It's not on the side with the steps. I like to watch the fish when I soak. Is this a violation?


----------



## Caballero (Jul 25, 2020)

fatboy said:


> Glenn, or anyone else, some one with a copy of the 94 UBC, I am curious as to what the safety glazing requirements were relative to being adjacent to a bathtub/water.
> 
> I have one, but it is still packed away, and with my rotator cuff surgery, I probably shouldn't be moving boxes
> 
> Thanks



I found an available On Line copy of the 1997 UBC. Some free versions are truncated. This one has 431 pages shown in the header. 

*http://docshare02.docshare.tips/files/21143/211437604.pdf*


----------



## Caballero (Jul 25, 2020)

fatboy said:


> Glenn, or anyone else, some one with a copy of the 94 UBC, I am curious as to what the safety glazing requirements were relative to being adjacent to a bathtub/water.
> 
> I have one, but it is still packed away, and with my rotator cuff surgery, I probably shouldn't be moving boxes
> 
> Thanks


I googled free download of 1994 UBC and got the 1997 UBC which fooled me that I started looking out for a 97 UBC. All I found was a link that allows you to read the 1994 UBC :
https://archive.org/details/uniformbuildingc00inte


----------



## Caballero (Jul 25, 2020)

fatboy said:


> Glenn, or anyone else, some one with a copy of the 94 UBC, I am curious as to what the safety glazing requirements were relative to being adjacent to a bathtub/water.
> 
> I have one, but it is still packed away, and with my rotator cuff surgery, I probably shouldn't be moving boxes
> 
> Thanks



I did find a web link for a web link to the 1994 UBC :

https://digitalassets.lib.berkeley.edu/ubc/UBC_1994_v1.pdf


----------

